# Biting Zip Ties



## Barley N. Hopps (Feb 27, 2014)

I've seen some pretty skookum home-made cages here! I made one too but I find the odd bitten zip tie and have to hunt around to find out where it was to replace it. Any ideas on how to get the bunny to quit biting them? Put something nasty-tasting on them?


----------



## whiskylollipop (Feb 27, 2014)

Put toys made of untreated wood/twine/twigs in so he has other options to chew on. If that doesn't work I'd just write it off as one of the sacrifices of bunny keeping. You can't really stop them from chewing something they set their mind on chewing. I've tried putting hot sauce, real face-melting Asian hot sauce, on things I didn't want my bunnies chewing, but turns out they loved the taste. Take after their human mommy I guess lol.

Some people try rubbing on soaps/detergents, but I wouldn't want to risk my bunny having a go at it anyway and falling sick.


----------



## Barley N. Hopps (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Whiskylollipop! (LOVE the little rabbit in your photo, by the way!) Barley has plenty of chew toys, twigs, hay, toilet paper rolls... and it's not like he's going after the zip ties voraciously so I'll just keep my eyes peeled for his illicit chewing activities. I had a good chuckle at your rabbits enjoying the hot sauce!


----------



## JBun (Feb 27, 2014)

You could try thicker zipties. Rubbing a bit of plain ivory bar soap on it may work. I think it's considered to be pretty safe, and buns usually hate the smell of it.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Feb 27, 2014)

Have you tried turning the zip tie around so that the nubby part is on the outside of the cage? I had to do a once over on Sophie's condo because she was finding the ties a bit too interesting at first. Once I turned the ties to the outside, she doesn't and can't really get at them at all now.


----------



## Barley N. Hopps (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you JBun and Sophie's Humble Servant (love that name!) I have used the large size zip ties - replaced all the original small ones a couple years ago - but I'd forgotten about the Ivory soap trick! I used to rub that on the baseboards and it worked really well until I covered them all up with particle board. I'll try that on the zip ties. The zip ties are mostly nubby-part-out, but Barley is inside and outside of his cage so has access to them either way. Good thought though!


----------



## BlueMoods (Feb 28, 2014)

Go to a truck stop, look where the paper work (notebooks, log books etc...) are and find some metal seals, those work like zip ties but are metal so, no more chew problem.


----------



## Barley N. Hopps (Feb 28, 2014)

I've been wondering if there was such a thing as metal zip ties, BlueMoods. I was just Googling them and found stainless steel ones that would be good, non-toxic, etc. Expensive, but you just use them once! I guess you just use wire-clippers when you want to cut them off for any reason?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Feb 28, 2014)

Barley N. Hopps said:


> Thank you Sophie's Humble Servant (love that name!)The zip ties are mostly nubby-part-out, but Barley is inside and outside of his cage



Lol thanks! It's a very fitting name considering how much I bend over backwards for that lil fuzz bucket! She owns me!

What a little critter you have if he's even interested in the ties even outside of the cage! That's more of a challenge to be sure. Hope you get it sorted out


----------



## BlueMoods (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes, you use tin snips or wire cutters to cut off the excess and, of course, once sealed (closed) they cannot be opened so, you have to cut them to remove them and, once cut, they are useless. I use them because my DH is a truck driver so, he can ask for a couple of extra seals from customers that use them and, for us those are free but, I have bought them when I needed more than I had on hand. Flying J, TA, Pilot and Petro truck stops always have them and, most independent truck stops as well. Some Loves and Kwick Trips have them but not all because those are usually just fuel stops and not a full service truck stop (one that has showers, a restaurant and/or a repair shop) Most full truck stops will have the metal seals.


----------



## Barley N. Hopps (Feb 28, 2014)

Just thought of another thing - it won't cut the bunny's mouth if he does try biting it?


----------

